# Silver screens



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm just about to order new screen covers for our van. From what I've seen, 'proper' Silver Screens are a much better fit that Taylormade.

On the >> Silver Screens website <<, you can choose Economy fold down for £109, or Economy fold down and half panel for £120. What's the difference? What's the half panel? I can't find any other reference to this "half panel" on the website.

Or maybe I'm just being stupid (again) 

Gerald


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I think the half panel is on the front so that you can roll it down for some light and a view without taking the whole thing off Gerald. I had one on my last van and that was how it worked, very good it was too, Alan.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I think the fold-down applies to all of them, Alan.

>> click <<

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Ah, I think >> this << is the "half panel".

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Screens*

Gerald

I have Silverscreens (capital S) in the boot and when in use they do fit quite welll.

I have used Taylormade too - same sort of fit - but slightly more bulky to store. The Taylormade ones were longer and covered the scuttle - if you are bothered about the scuttle that is. I certainly am not.

I tried to order some from Silverproducts but they never arrived and a Paypal dispute resolved it.

Silverscreens are very quick on despatch - although I picked them up from Cleckheaton on one occasion.

Russell

PS - if you want to save a few pounds, ask Silverscreens if she has any slight seconds. I had a set with double stitching in the wing mirror area - about £30 cheaper than a perfect set. It is often the case that they have pre owned sets in stock that come in part ex against new designs etc.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> What's the difference? What's the half panel? I can't find any other reference to this "half panel" on the website.


Unlikely but could it be the same as the Taylormade system which has an ordinary screen ( with fold down centre) and the same screen but made longer so that it also protects the engine ?

Incidentally I'm a little surprised by your assertion that Silver Screens are a better fit than TaylorMade. We've got one of each- summer and winter weight- and they both fit extremely well and both firms gave good and quick service.

G


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> Incidentally I'm a little surprised by your assertion that Silver Screens are a better fit than TaylorMade.


Maybe because my Taylormade version is an early X2/50 one (longline). In the slightest wind, it flaps and cracks around all over the place, and I have to run washing line across from mirror to mirror, and diagonally down to the radiator ducts, to stop it coming off. From what I've seen of the Silver screens, they seem to fit better, and closer to the cab.

Gerald


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> Maybe because my Taylormade version is an early X2/50 one (longline). In the slightest wind, it flaps and cracks around all over the place, and I have to run washing line across from mirror to mirror, and diagonally down to the radiator ducts, to stop it coming off. From what I've seen of the Silver screens, they seem to fit better, and closer to the cab.
> 
> Gerald


Sounds like you might have been unlucky with it Gerald. We've got the longline X250 version at the moment and it fits like a glove. The other two winter-weight Taylormades that we had on earlier vans were also a snug fit.

G


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

I also have the Taylormades and the fit is perfect.

Keith


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> Grizzly said:
> 
> 
> > Incidentally I'm a little surprised by your assertion that Silver Screens are a better fit than TaylorMade.
> ...


We have that Taylormade version as well Gerald - it fits perfectly and also does not flap around at all. :?

Steve


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

And we have the Silver Screen Paragon which is now approaching 4 years old and still working well. It's possible to fold down or up to give a view through the screen during the day. It was a 'show second' in that the material was from an end of roll, with a few creases but still up to the job and costing only £90. Ours has fought 80-90mph winds and survived, no problems. I certainly wouldn't hesitate to buy another SS. But I would also look at other options. :wink:


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

We wouldnt be without our Silver Screen, they are awesome with the fold down front so as to look out until bedtime :lol: 

Cheers

Dave & Jan :wink:


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi
I found all your comments really helpful. 

We are getting an '05 Rapido 986M A class on a Mercedes Automatic. Can anyone help as to where to get the silver screens, please?

I have just phoned Silver Screens and it goes onto an answerphone and you can't leave a message! I think we'll have to go onto their website. It's just that I like to talk to people about the product!! I talked to Mrs. Taylor at Taylormade and for family reasone they are not making the silver screens for the Mercedes A class. 

Val


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

*Van Comfort Screens*

http://www.vancomfort.co.uk/VanComfort-ExternalScreensList2007_001.htm

Also look at their Polar range.

Have a look at these. Not the cheapest but may be the only ones available.

We have them for our van. Good company to deal with lot of other on here have used them.


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Many thanks Burneyinn for your response. 

I followed your link and have spoken to Steve. He was really helpful. 

Yes, they are not cheap, but we are an A class! We need to go to the factory to get the right ones. He has some patterns for the Rapido but says they can vary. First impressions are that they are a good company to deal with. 

I'll keep in tiuch.

Val


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks for all your feedback. I accept your Taylormade ones might have been better than mine for some reason, but I'm afraid it put me off a bit. Having seen how snug and secure UncleNorman's were, I couldn't resist  

We have now ordered the Silver Screens Paragon with the half panel.

Gerald


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

mine are taylormade and are 3 years old cost £130 for the extra length to cover the scuttle ( it stops water going it the engine bay) and fits like a glue . we have had a silver screens as well don't notice any difference but taylormade was very fast with delivery . jud P.S you can roll the front down in the day time to let the light in


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

This is interesting. I'm sure mine were the first of the longline version, but in the past two years (they were bought in autumn 2007) they've always flapped and peeled off. 

I always liked Taylormade, and they sold our old ones for us on their stand at Shepton, which is an excellent facility.

Gerald


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Gerald, why not treat yourself to some posh French ones from Nouvelair...

http://www.nouvelair.net/index.php?option=com_expose&Itemid=18

Then check out the prices for 'Volets exterieur Cabine' 8O ....

http://www.nouvelair.net/pic/brochureprix.pdf

Pete


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

peejay said:


> Then check out the prices for 'Volets exterieur Cabine' 8O ....


And to think I was anxious about spending a hundred and twenty quid 8O

Not for me, thanks Pete :lol:

Gerald


----------



## Oscarmax (Mar 3, 2011)

I have a Silver Screen Paragon for sale to fit a pre 2006 Fiat/Peugeot, It is in excellent condition. I brought it off a fellow motorhomer who stated it came off a 57 plate Peugeot ? tried it on my 08 plate Fiat no way, so I am selling to recover my costs. £60.00 or near offer.

I will be at the Malvern Show on a MHF pitch mobile phone no. 07967932746 or give me a PM


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Silver Screens*

Hi
I had TaylorMade food my Hymer, but they were a poor fit and bulky.
Also when I had a problem, the aftersales service was non existent bordering on rude!!!
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Just reviving this as their a really useful comments here. I keep meaning to buy some, but have not needed them over the spring/summer (in UK), but going into autumn/winter might bring condensation. 
I think I have settled on either silver screens or taylor-made. My main criteria is ease of storage (size when packed) and quickness of drying. oh and fairly quick service.

I have a smallish mh and carry too much clutter!
Thanks
Julie


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I was always very complimentary about Taylormade, but mine is barely four years old and the silver is coming off all over the place on the outside.

It has not been abused in any way, and hasn't even seen a great deal of use since we never bother with it until it goes quite cold.

A bit off-putting, so I think our replacement will be a Silverscreen.

Dave


----------



## rangitira (Feb 17, 2011)

Don't know if this helps, we ordered the bits from C A K T anks and made our own, at half the price, and on a normal sewing machine. Fits like a glove!


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

rangitira said:


> Don't know if this helps, we ordered the bits from C A K T anks and made our own, at half the price, and on a normal sewing machine. Fits like a glove!


Great idea, but WAY beyond me!


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

I have the Silver Screen Paragon and the Taylormade longer ones to cover the scuttle.

It may be subjective, but the SS ones always strike me as better made, they fit well, are very light and are easy to store.

The Taylormade longer ones are naturally heavier and bulkier - because they are bigger! - but also fit well. 

Incidentally Gerald, my Taylormade screens have two elastic straps which fit under the front bumper and two magnetic pads which fit to the doors. They do not flap at all. Do yours not have these fittings?

Roger


----------

